# Just moved to Salt Lake City



## Greebz (Dec 1, 2017)

I just moved to Salt Lake City from the northeast(Whiteface) and am looking for advice for which mountain I should get a season pass for. Also looking for people to ride with


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Big mountain riding - Snowbird
Park - Park City
All mountain - Brighton, my personal favorite. 

Been living here for 6+ years and I usually get passes to both Brighton and Park City or PC/Bird. I really only get a PC pass for the park. As much as I love Brighton, I am not a fan of their jump line. 

Have fun here!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Greebz said:


> I just moved to Salt Lake City from the northeast(Whiteface) and am looking for advice for which mountain I should get a season pass for. Also looking for people to ride with




I went to Snowbasin and Brighton last February and liked Brighton. It’s right next door to Snowbird and Park City isn’t much further either. There’s a ski bus that takes people through the Canyon. Locals prolly can tell you more about all that.

Here’s my take on Brighton as a visitor:

http://www.agnarchy.com/trip-report-brighton-resort-utah/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greebz (Dec 1, 2017)

thanks for the advice, I decided on getting a chairs only snowbird pass because of the cheaper price and am looking to for some great big mountain riding. 

Let it Snow


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Greebz said:


> thanks for the advice, I decided on getting a chairs only snowbird pass because of the cheaper price and am looking to for some great big mountain riding.
> 
> Let it Snow


I’m telling you now, go back and upgrade it to a Tram pass. I absolutely guarantee you that you will be wishing you did 1/2 way through the season. You are gonna make getting to about 1/2+ of the best terrain a total pain in your ass. Seriously to get to the top you will need to ride multiple lifts that may or may not be open. Having a Tram pass just for hiking Baldy is worth it... 

Take it from a long time local with many seasons at The Bird... You’re gonna cut yourself off from discovering a VERY large portion of the mountain... The people you meet will be getting on the tram to go ride Baldy and you’ll be stuck on chairs unable to get there...


----------



## Greebz (Dec 1, 2017)

txb0115 said:


> I’m telling you now, go back and upgrade it to a Tram pass. I absolutely guarantee you that you will be wishing you did 1/2 way through the season. You are gonna make getting to about 1/2+ of the best terrain a total pain in your ass. Seriously to get to the top you will need to ride multiple lifts that may or may not be open. Having a Tram pass just for hiking Baldy is worth it...
> 
> Take it from a long time local with many seasons at The Bird... You’re gonna cut yourself off from discovering a VERY large portion of the mountain... The people you meet will be getting on the tram to go ride Baldy and you’ll be stuck on chairs unable to get there...


Can't I get close to the same place using the little cloud lift? I spent 3 weeks at jackson hole last season and the tram there was an hour long wait on average making the chairs a better choice for getting more runs in.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Greebz said:


> Can't I get close to the same place using the little cloud lift? I spent 3 weeks at jackson hole last season and the tram there was an hour long wait on average making the chairs a better choice for getting more runs in.


No, ( you could hike uphil aways technically ) you would need to go to Mineral Basin to get there. So ride a lift, tunnel, do a run then ride a lift.

As someone who has lived in SLC and Jackson, the tram line here isn’t as bad as Jackson. There are days when it’s a 3 Tram wait ( 30 mins ) but it’s not as bad as Jackson, in the spring ( March - May ) there are plenty of sleeper pow days where you can pretty much walk on all day long.

I’m telling you, getting to a bunch of good terrain will be such a pain in the ass that you just won’t do it, and you will just be making the mountain that much smaller for yourself...

YMMV


----------



## Greebz (Dec 1, 2017)

For my job I will only have weekends off usually when the mountain should be busy. I don't mind hikes to get to better snow but I also ride trees a lot where fewer people go.


----------



## The_Squid (Dec 15, 2008)

Not living in Utah now but I had a pass at the Bird from 2012 - 2015. Unless you're broke get the tram pass. Yes it can have long lines but it's pretty annoying to try to access the summit and Peruvian Gulch (the best part) without it. Only once did I take gadzoom to little cloud and then hike to the top of the tram. I've honestly never seen anyone else do this but the guys I was with at the time. Also it's hard to traverse from the Peruvian Gulch side back to the Gad Valley side especially on a snowboard. There's Rothmann way which is a flat groomer traverse that's sometimes undoable without unstrapping if the snow is slow. That or you have to go the bottom and take Wilbere to Gadzoom. Another option of course is to take the Peruvian chair to the tunnel, drop into Mineral Basin and take the Mineral Basin Express up to the summit HOWEVER Mineral Basin is usually the last terrain they'll open when doing control work and sometimes they don't even open it up the day of/day after a storm. Also Snowbird really doesn't have good tree riding. It's all about The Cirque, Baldy and The Wilbere Bowl/Mach Schnell side.

Also Txb is right the Tram isn't as bad as Jackson. I've never ridden with someone without a tram pass either. Say you do find people to ride with it would be pretty annoying to not be able to follow them to the Tram.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Greebz said:


> I just moved to Salt Lake City from the northeast(Whiteface) and am looking for advice for which mountain I should get a season pass for. Also looking for people to ride with


Brighton for sure, unless you live closer to Ogden then I say Powder Mountain.......the bird is pretty incredible but fuck the crowds and traffic in LCC, maybe if I was 10 years younger and didn't work a 9-5 job.


----------



## The_Squid (Dec 15, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Brighton for sure, unless you live closer to Ogden then I say Powder Mountain.......the bird is pretty incredible but fuck the crowds and traffic in LCC, maybe if I was 10 years younger and didn't work a 9-5 job.


This is also very true. I was always lucky enough to work 3 12s a week so I could do midweek days at the Bird as well as weekend. One year I also had a Monday through Thursday to Brighton and another year I had the Big Cottonwood Pass (Brighton and Solitude) and got a spring pass at the Bird which let's you ride from March 1st on for $500. Brighton and Solitude are both awesome and get as much snow as the Bird. Brighton has great playful terrain but as you know no real big mountain feel. Solitude is empty and gets tons of snow but has a weird set up and a fair amount of undoable traverses to get the goods in Honeycomb Canyon.

Getting a pass to Brighton and then getting a Bird Spring pass could be a good way to go. It cools off significantly in the spring. They don't advertise it but they always offer it mid season. Plus Brighton has night riding which can be awesome. Especially if it's dumping but it doesn't go too long. Maybe X-Mas through the end of February. 

You should also be looking to get into Splitboarding ASAP. The touring there is excellent and a weekend warrior like yourself will be looking to beat the crowds!

Also make some road trips to Powder Mountain and Sundance. Sundance is a super sleeper resort. NO ONE goes there and you can get liftopia tickets for like $30.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

The_Squid said:


> This is also very true. I was always lucky enough to work 3 12s a week so I could do midweek days at the Bird as well as weekend. One year I also had a Monday through Thursday to Brighton and another year I had the Big Cottonwood Pass (Brighton and Solitude) and got a spring pass at the Bird which let's you ride from March 1st on for $500. Brighton and Solitude are both awesome and get as much snow as the Bird. Brighton has great playful terrain but as you know no real big mountain feel. Solitude is empty and gets tons of snow but has a weird set up and a fair amount of undoable traverses to get the goods in Honeycomb Canyon.
> 
> Getting a pass to Brighton and then getting a Bird Spring pass could be a good way to go. It cools off significantly in the spring. They don't advertise it but they always offer it mid season. Plus Brighton has night riding which can be awesome. Especially if it's dumping but it doesn't go too long. Maybe X-Mas through the end of February.
> 
> ...


Yep having a splitboard opens up an entire new world in the Wasatch

Solitude actually has those sustained steep lines you don't easily get at Brighton you just have to go through gates to get to them, I actually prefer Solitude on big powder days or weekend.......that terrain through powderhorn gates underneath the middle\upper regions of the new summit lift is pretty spectacular. 

I have this thing where I HATE waiting in line whether its in my car or at the resort, if I had some days off midweek I'd probably feel differently.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

txb0115 said:


> As someone who has lived in SLC and Jackson, the tram line here isn’t as bad as Jackson. There are days when it’s a 3 Tram wait ( 30 mins ) but it’s not as bad as Jackson, in the spring ( March - May ) there are plenty of sleeper pow days where you can pretty much walk on all day long.


ha ha.....not sure anyplace has the miserable tram crowd that the village has. That place gets absolutely packed...and everyone wants on the tram. Great mountain, but has become soooo stuffed with people in the last.....um 7 years or so. I wouldn't make decision at the bird based on the mess at the village.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The ? you should be asking is...where is the private club with great micros and hot Mormon gals?


----------

